# Typhoon makeover



## rollfaster (Jul 6, 2020)

This bike was originally put together from a pile of parts leftover from a 64 HollyWood on a 68 Deluxe Typhoon frame. Excellent rider. Yesterday I decided to switch things up because I wanted more nice chrome with the blue. Looks great in the bright sunshine now. Added fenders and bars  from a 71 Typhoon, Chainguard from a 63 Corvette, 52 D-13 S-2 wheelset with balloon tires,  64 Traveller seat. Fun little project, before and after pics.


----------



## Tim s (Nov 2, 2020)

Very cool, I like the chrome upgrades. Tim


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 2, 2020)

Love my typhoons, real deal US steel


----------



## SilverBullet08 (Nov 13, 2020)

Yes chrome fenders look good on bikes there originally had painted ones


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 15, 2020)

I Just got this 69' "Mean Green" The fenders have seen better days I'm going  to leave them off the wheels are chrome and are going to clean up nice I will run the slightly larger 2 inch tires.The handle bars are smoked not sure what to put on. First year  of Mag sprocket,  strange stem I have not t seen it before.


----------



## Rivnut (Nov 15, 2020)

Here are some pictures of my Typhoon make over from a few years ago.

Here's what I pulled from an old horse trailer. 



Here's where it wound up.  A guy in my area has a Harbor Freight English wheel with which he can roll fenders. That and a lot of aluminum foil on the surface rust.  I did spring for tires, a seat, grips, paint, and decals. Otherwise it was all brought back from what came from the horse trailer.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 15, 2020)

I was thinking of getting one of those at harbor freight and teaching myself to use it for just that. Nice job that bike  looks fantastic


----------

